# Fort Pitt Beer Can From WW2- I was given this can in the 70's by a friend of my fathers. It was found on one of the "Hulks Of Powell River" The Hulks



## West Coaster (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

That's a nice can. called a Crowntainer Cone Top. When it comes to Olive Drab Camouflage cans the Fort Pitt is one of the more Common ones. I've had a few different olive drab cans & been through a few of the Fort Pitt. I once got one from a guy that said he found alot of them on a Military base here in USA.  Most were sent overseas which is why most will say on them Withdrawnfree of Internal Revenue Tax for Exportation. LEON.


----------



## West Coaster (Mar 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> That's a nice can. called a Crowntainer Cone Top. When it comes to Olive Drab Camouflage cans the Fort Pitt is one of the more Common ones. I've had a few different olive drab cans & been through a few of the Fort Pitt. I once got one from a guy that said he found alot of them on a Military base here in USA.  Most were sent overseas which is why most will say on them Withdrawnfree of Internal Revenue Tax for Exportation. LEON.
> View attachment 221017


Good Stuff, Thanks


----------

